# DYN~O~MITE #2 What a LQQKER



## N2TORTS (Aug 17, 2015)

Took the new lil' one out for a sip N a soak ....Much better shots of an "exceptional" Hypo Redfoot.....produced @ Tortoise Cove..














JD~


----------



## Careym13 (Aug 17, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 17, 2015)

You have more beautiful torts than I can register. WOW. This is a WOW for sure! ! !


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah...WOW!!! That tort is a LQQKER alright.


----------



## gingerbee (Aug 17, 2015)

Wow that does it I want!!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 17, 2015)

Beautiful! GOD bless. 

I love the colour of that tort.


----------



## Onidara (Aug 18, 2015)

Jeff that is one of the best looking one ever to come out of the cove!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 18, 2015)

Onidara said:


> Jeff that is one of the best looking one ever to come out of the cove!


Well ....not one to pick favo's.....they are all pretty special torts indeed!....


----------



## Onidara (Aug 18, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Well ....not one to pick favo's.....they are all pretty special torts indeed!....


Dude I rate this one with purple man, it's that unique looking.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 29, 2015)

Jesus.....


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 29, 2015)

One more time.......(with more emphasis)...JESUS!!


----------



## mike taylor (Aug 29, 2015)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## wellington (Aug 29, 2015)

Your torts are always amazing but, yes a big WOW on this one


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2015)

I looked all through the package of cuttings you sent me, however, I never did find the sweet hypo baby that was supposed to be in there. Do you think the post office intercepted and stole it? (All the cuttings are growing nicely.)


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 29, 2015)

Who has this tortoise????


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Aug 29, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Who has this tortoise????


I need to know LOL


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 29, 2015)

What an interesting little one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 30, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Who has this tortoise????



I doubt he has sold it yet. Contact N2TORTS.


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Sep 9, 2015)

Wow, very nice specimen ! This is by far my favorite.


----------

